# Grab Variation on a Technique



## Chris from CT (Apr 1, 2015)

For some styles, this is nothing new, but I have been asked by quite a few people when I teach seminars about why I grab the way I do for, what people call, Son Mok Gukki/Outside Wrist Twist/Kotegaeshi/etc.

If it's something new for you, try it out and see what you think.


----------



## Raymond (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks for the video!


----------

